# Hyatt Beach House Resort - eBay Purchase - Questions on Seller redweek4less



## theflakeys (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum, and was a bit dumb and didn't research the redweeks4less ebay seller before bidding on a timeshare. I won it and have 3 days to walk away from the purchase (11/19 @ 9pm).

After reading the forum, I'm seeing a lot of stay away & some success stories.  If I'm patient, will this go through?

I purchased Week 18 as I already live in Florida and would just be going down to the keys for fishing.

The seller has sent me the invoice already but I haven't paid.  They have said I am protected by Paypal etc.  But that I will have to pay the $1495 for the auction, $1000 or so for closing & transfer fee.  In addition, come 1/1 I will owe the $1100 or so maintenance fee even if I don't have the deed in my hand yet.

My questions are:

1. Do these transactions actually go through? (Success/Failures?)

2. What happens to my $2500 (Auction + Closing/Transfer) which they say is in escrow if the deal doesn't go through? I'm willing to risk paying the maintenance fee for 1/1/2014 even if the deal doesn't go through (though wouldn't like for this to happen)

3. They said they use Paypal.  It looks like Paypal does not cover Real Estate Transactions (https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/article/?solutionId=207124&m=SRE)...  Credit Card Company (AMEX) I think has only a 90 day dispute?  What are my courses of action?

4. I won the auction, they sent me contract w/ correct Unit # & week, but it says: "Buyer receives 1400 Hyatt Points on 5/5/14" - which is week 18, they said: The week has not been reserved for 2014 so you will be receiving the points.  Next year once the property is transferred into your name you will have a choice to take the fixed week or the points but for this year you will receive the points as the ad states.  What exactly does this mean? That I will get 1400 points for 2014 - but would have to use on a week that is not the Week 18? And 2015 I have the choice of my fixed week or points?

5. The contract has some language, not sure if it's normal ("to sellers knowledge", but:

"SELLER’S WARRANTIES: To Sellers Knowledge, seller warrants that:

A. All maintenance, taxes, & assessment fees are current through prior use year.

B. There is no current Mortgage, Deed of Trust, or Outstanding Loan Balance.

C. There are no judgments or liens on the Timeshare.

D. The timeshare is not property of a pending bankruptcy estate.

6. Lastly, is this worth the risk?


----------



## bdh (Nov 17, 2013)

theflakeys said:


> 4. I won the auction, they sent me contract w/ correct Unit # & week, but it says: "Buyer receives 1400 Hyatt Points on 5/5/14" - which is week 18, they said: The week has not been reserved for 2014 so you will be receiving the points.  Next year once the property is transferred into your name you will have a choice to take the fixed week or the points but for this year you will receive the points as the ad states.  What exactly does this mean? That I will get 1400 points for 2014 - but would have to use on a week that is not the Week 18? And 2015 I have the choice of my fixed week or points?
> 
> 5. The contract has some language, not sure if it's normal ("to sellers knowledge", but:
> 
> ...




Since I don't have any experience with the Ebay seller, I can't speak to those questions - but I'm sure other Tuggers that have will chime in on redweeks4less.

Re: question 4: weeks are issued a year in advance of the check in date.  So in May of 2013, the current owner was issued week 18 for calendar year 2014 - instead of reserving the deeded week/unit at Beach House, the owner converted the week to points and made a reservation somewhere and most likely has already used that reservation (I say most likely because if the reservation date has yet to occur, you would inherit the reservation if its still on the books when the property transfers into your name - and redweeks4less didn't say your purchase comes with a reservation).  So the TS you bought will come with no week 18 reservation at Beach House for 2014, no points and no reservation at another property.  In May of 2014, you will be issued your week 18 for 2015 - you can reserve your deeded week/unit and travel to KW on week 18 2015 or convert the week to 1400 points and travel to another location.  Due to the timing of when MF's are due and when your week would be issued to you, you will be paying $1100 by Jan 1, 2014 and wouldn't be staying in your week/unit until May of 2015.

Re: Seller's Warranties A: the MF's that were due on Jan 1, 2013 for the week were paid (if not, Hyatt would not have allowed use of the week issued in May 2013 - since your purchase doesn't come with any points or reservations, there is no doubt that last year's MF have been paid because the 2014 week has been used).

Re: Seller's Warranties B: if you knew the current owner's last name, you could search Monroe County's website to see if there is a still a mortgage being carried on the week.  

Note that if you proceed with this purchase, there will be Hyatt paperwork provided prior to transfer to your name that will verify the specifics of the week - so you will see if there are any points, reservations or mortgage associated with the week.

As a side note, if all you want to do is going fishing in the keys on week 18, this purchase will guarantee you your deeded 2 bd unit at Beach House.  If you are looking to trade or exchange to other Hyatt locations, a 1400 point is on the low side and will not allow you access to prime time Hyatt weeks.  If you're looking to trade or exchange to other locations via II, you'll have 100 points leftover after exchanging into a 2 bd prime time week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have had success with this seller several times, no problems at all, but that is not what others say.  Your mileage may vary.  

It pays to be on top of a purchase like this one, including requiring the closing company to provide proof of estoppel, copy of ROFR documentation, etc. 

I feel badly for the poor schmucks that bought this in the first place, and then bought into the whole spiel about how worthless it was, so they needed to dump it for $$$$.  

I hope everyone who buys a timeshare through eBay considers that some person was told how worthless it was, just so the company could take their cash, then sell it for even more.  But the original owner's loss is our gain.  Sadly. 

Knowledge is power.


----------



## theflakeys (Nov 17, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have had success with this seller several times, no problems at all, but that is not what others say.  Your mileage may vary.
> 
> It pays to be on top of a purchase like this one, including requiring the closing company to provide proof of estoppel, copy of ROFR documentation, etc.
> 
> ...




Rick, with redweek4less, they want to me to pay the $1425 + $1000 in closing.  They sent me a contract.  How can I get them to provide proof of estoppel & copy of ROFR? What questions do I need to ask or is this after I send them the $ via Paypal (care of Credit Card)?

The listing says it does not have a mortgage and has a clear title.  I just read "ponzi scheme" and started to freak out.  How does this company even make money?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 17, 2013)

They make money because the real seller paid them a bundle to get rid of the timeshare for them. 

This is the eBay seller with the worst reputation that is both legit and still in business. There are many successes but it's definitely caveat emptor. I haven't heard of anyone getting their money stolen. These guys are not criminals, they just don't cross all the i's and dot the t's before trying to sell someone else's timeshare. And don't even bother if you will expect constant updates on the status. It won't be worth your stress. Either take the plunge and be patient on the closing or back out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2013)

theflakeys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and was a bit dumb and didn't research the redweeks4less ebay seller before bidding on a timeshare. I won it and have 3 days to walk away from the purchase (11/19 @ 9pm).
> 
> ...





  Are you dealing with Jamie ? Tell them you know Beaglemom3. 

 Your question, "is it work the risk "? ........I would read this first: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199772&highlight=redweek4less

  I just reported them to Ebay and am composing a letter to the Tennessee Consumer Affairs Division (1-800-342-8385.) and the Florida AG. 

  I am not out any money, but I do despise "bait & switchers" aka lying liars.

  Long story. I will post on my own thread as this progresses.
*
Timeshare "deals" are like buses. If you miss one, be assured that another one will be along shortly.*


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.bbb.org/knoxville/busine...cations-in-sevierville-tn-90003947/complaints


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 19, 2013)

After I got a "second chance offer" for an "exact unit" that they "happened" to have a few hours after being beaten by shill bidding, I inquired as to more info about the "exact" unit. 

Then I received an email saying that it had been sold, despite my three requests for a clarification of "exact unit".

"Jamie" did not like my following emails re: deceptive practices, so I received this from her:

_Well good luck with that Jeanne; we can actually pick who we want to sell our properties to at any given time, and we would not sell to you especially after having been accused of deceptive practices. So good luck and please don't worry about bidding on anything with our company. Thanks, Jamie_

1. Reported to Ebay
2. Reported to Tennessee
3. Preparing report to Florida AG


----------



## theo (Nov 20, 2013)

*No real surprise here...*



Beaglemom3 said:


> After I got a "second chance offer" for an "exact unit" that they "happened" to have a few hours after being beaten by shill bidding, I inquired as to more info about the "exact" unit.
> 
> Then I received an email saying that it had been sold, despite my three requests for a clarification of "exact unit".
> 
> ...



It would have been nice to know more conclusively and definitively whether redweek4less did indeed have an adjoining week 15 unit to offer you, although I sincerely doubt it. The odds of a sketchy, untrustworthy PCC somehow magically having *two* of the exact same weeks, in HSH units right next door to one another, in a prime Key West facility with only 40 or so units in total, would seem statistically (..ahem) "very slim". 

The initial "exact same unit is available" message was probably just a "canned and automated teaser" they routinely send to bidders who've already shown a willingness to spend thousands of timeshare resale dollars. 
Unethical, misleading and a bit slimy? Sure. Unlawful and / or against eBay "rules"? I really dunno.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 20, 2013)

theo said:


> It would have been nice to know more conclusively and definitively whether redweek4less did indeed have an adjoining week 15 unit to offer you, although I sincerely doubt it. The odds of a sketchy and untrustworthy PCC somehow magically having *two* of the exact same weeks, in units right next door to one another, in a primo Key West facility with only 40 or so units in total, would seem to be statistically (..ahem) "slim".



  Absolutely. 
  No wonder they did not respond with particulars, there were none, never was. 
  This is their M.O. Presenting offers of timeshares that do not exist or ones that they do not own is deceptive practice. 

  I am heart broken that they will not sell to me. :hysterical:


-


----------



## nazclk (Nov 20, 2013)

*All I have to say is*

Good Luck:hysterical:


----------



## TexinTX (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I just sent the contract paper work to them last night, after passing emails back and forth with Jamie. I researched here and BBB beforehand and I know what I'm getting into. Be prepared to follow up at each step and you'll likely have success in the end albeit perhaps slower than desired.

You don't have to accept the contract as is, I didn't. Discuss with Jamie or your IA Vacations guy what you need in the contract to protect yourself, if they are reasonable you shouldn't have a problem.

Under the DEED section I specifically removed the options other than Warranty Deed. If the title is clear as per the seller's warranties then they shouldn't have a problem to agree to this. You do not want to accept a "Quit-Claim" Deed as that means that if there is a problem with the title you have no recourse. The seller's warranties only covers to the extent of the seller's knowledge, so if something is later discovered and you have no proof that the seller knew about it, you bear the consequences. They don't offer title insurance so even with a warranty deed you would still need to spend your own money to defend your title if needed and go after the seller but without a warranty deed you have nothing.

Secondly 2 clauses were added to the misc section
G. Should Hilton exercise on the ROFR, buyer will receive a full refund.
H. The buyer shall pay the 2014 maintenance fees by the due date. The buyer will be refunded these fees in the event that the title is not transferred to the buyer.

Perhaps it could have been worded better, now that I reread it, to: The seller will refund these fees to the buyer in the event that the title is not transferred to the buyer. 

All the changes werereasonable and were agreed upon by Jamie.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 26, 2013)

TexinTX said:


> Well I just sent the contract paper work to them last night, after passing emails back and forth with Jamie. I researched here and BBB beforehand and I know what I'm getting into. Be prepared to follow up at each step and you'll likely have success in the end albeit perhaps slower than desired.
> 
> You don't have to accept the contract as is, I didn't. Discuss with Jamie or your IA Vacations guy what you need in the contract to protect yourself, if they are reasonable you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> ...




  Please do a search here on Tug for redweek4less.  Go to the (near) top of the screen and click on "Search" and enter the search terms there.

  This is one of the more interesting threads:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176043&highlight=redweek4less

Read through it.

I hope this honeymoon phase with them continues and that your transaction goes smoothly, but do the search and start by reading the thread I posted.


----------



## Sunbum (Nov 26, 2013)

They sold me a week they did not own. After 6 months of BS, I called them on it. They have all sorts of excuses, none of which are reality. Still waiting to get my money back. You will get the same run around from VP Title.

Run for your life!


----------

